# Do you need an alignment every time you adjust coilovers?



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Probably a dumb question, but since I do not know the answer, I am going to ask it:

Do you need an alignment every time you adjust coilovers either for height, dampening adjustments, etc?


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

strangetdi said:


> Probably a dumb question, but since I do not know the answer, I am going to ask it:
> 
> Do you need an alignment every time you adjust coilovers either for height, dampening adjustments, etc?


Yes cause your toe would change ....

Every time the height is adjusted and when the springs settle after the coilovers have been installed for a bit .... 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

For large adjustments to height, like seasonal, yes. For minor tweaks just to even things out, I don't bother. Like differentway said, ideally you make your adjustments, drive for a few days, tweak it perfect, drive a few more days, then get it aligned.

Damping changes won't affect alignment.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I raised the car a tiny bit a while back and immediately took it to get aligned, the guy told me I was still in spec. So for minor changes I would say no need.


----------

